# I have NO idea. help.



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

i will be getting another tank 20 gallons (tall) and want to have POSSIBLY
*dwarf gourami
*ram cichlids
-blood parrot.
-Apistogramma Agassizi
-curviceps
-purple kribs
-i also KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CICHLIDS OR KILLIFISH. could i have killifish?

*** i know i can't have all but these are pretty and from the looks of it sounds non-agressive? which ones (and how many should i get)


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Dwarf gourami
Will work with other community fish

Rams
Will also work with community fish. I suggest getting Bolivian rams as they are hardier than the German Blue Rams. German Blue Rams are extremely sensitive and not for those who are new to fish or cichlid keeping.

Blood Parrot
They get too big for a 20 gallon tank.

Curviceps
I have never heard of these so I can't help you there.

Kribensis
Ok to use in a 20 gallon tank as a breeding pair.


Here, you have two options to go with; cichlids or community (with exception of the rams)

If you go with cichlids I would choose only one of the species (kribs or curviceps) and keep a pair in the tank. They will need the whole tank for breeding purposes.

You could also go with a community set up. You can keep almost any kind of community fish. You can have your dwarf gourami and maybe some killifish (need someone to verify that) Then you could have some tetras and then some bottom dwellers (a pair of rams).

Which of these fish do you really want the most. Once you choose, i can help you more.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Laetacara curviceps are a small, shy cichlid. Not as small as rams, but not large. Good for one pair in that size tank as are all the cichlids on your list except the blood parrots (they get big). You could have a lot of F. gardneri in a 20H http://www.djramsey.com/tropfish/fp__gardneri_albino.htm or even some of the larger killies (but not 'golden wonder'). 

Pick any of those dwarf cichlids and get 4-6 fry, raise them up and keep a pair (or buy a breeding pair).


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with the 2 above. You could pick any 1 of the Rams, Curviceps, and Kribensis and have a pair and possibly still have a Dwarf Gourami (1) and a school of small tetras or rasboras.


----------

